# Newark Spring Fair Show Rally



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

There has been a new Show Rally added to the rally programme. The Show Rally is at UK Motorhome & Caravan Spring Fair Newark in Winthorpe, Newark, Nottinghamshire starting 21/03/2013

More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs): 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=369

If you have any questions about the rally or want to chat about it then please post in this thread.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Just a reminder folks that to get the £5 discount you have to book for this show before* 31st JANUARY 2013.*

Please *PHONE* Event Developments on* 01775 723723* to book, as the on line booking will not deduct the £5. Please give them your user name on here.

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Happy New Year everyone  


Just a reminder you have till 31st January to book for The Spring Fair at Newark that's if you want the cheaper rate of £35 as after the 31st it will be £40 pre booked or £50 on the gate.

Its well worth the money just for the entertainment alone

The Houndogs
Stevie Wonder tribute 'Shenton Dixon'
The Boardwalk Drifters
Comedy Pickpocket 'Keith The Thief' Charnley
Comedian Josh Daniels
'The Business' - classic rock and pop hits
Sophisticated saxophonist 'Stevie'
DJ Jon Hollis


So please get booking a.s.a.p by phone as the discount will not be taken off on the internet booking

Phone 01775 723723 and tell them you want to camp with Motorhomefacts.


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

List of exhibitors for Newark

Trade Stands already confirmed by 14/01/13 include:

158 Performance, Direct Leisure Repairs, Oakwell Motorhomes,
Abbey Clothing, DRM Municipal Services Ltd, Olpro
Airdream, DRW Electronics, Opus Camper,
A S Air Suspension ,	Duvalay, Outdoor World (North West) Ltd,
American Caravans Direct, Edgehill Motorhomes, Paella World,
Aten Lighting ,	Eurocruiser, Pans & Co,
Autosmart, Fuller Motorhomes, Parrotsol,
Autogas 2000 Ltd, Future Trading, People First Mobility,
BD Leisure, Geebikes, Picker,
Berkley Owl. George Stephenson Carvery, Pieroth Ltd,
Bilbos, Grantham Caravans, PowrWheel Ltd,
Billy Watkins (Sweets), Harkenn Recycling, Raskelf,
BL Caravan Services, Hill View Awnings, Regal Furnishing Ltd,
Blackwood Leisure Vehicle, Hillside Leisure Ltd, Reluxe Furnishings,
Borders Leisure, IH Motorhomes, Rhino Installs,
BTC Euro Ltd, J Sutton Cleaning, S & D Window Repairs,
Calder Leisure, Jacksons Satellites, S T T Group,
Camper UK Ltd, JM Goods LED Lighting, Sail & Trail Ltd,
Camping & Caravanning Club, JR Tools, Seventy-Seven Motors, 
Camping International Johnsons Toffee Shire Conversions
Campsite Sho, K9 Gates, SMC Motorhome,
Car Modities, Kids Corner, Smart Outdoors / Windblocker Sunshades,
Caravan & Motorhome Blinds Ltd, Khyam Ltd, Soldiers Off The Street,
Caravan & Motorhome Solutions, Kingsmill Leisure Vehicles, Specialist Automotive Products Ltd,
Care-Avan, Kool Kartin, Steve Watson Automotive Electronics,
Carbon Legacy, LEDbulbs4U, Storit,
CD Slot Mount ,	Liquorice Lovely Liquorice, Stowmarket Caravans Ltd
CFP Carvery, Lymn Bank Farm Cheese, Taylor Made Screen Covers,
Cornish Windbreaks, Middlesex Motor Caravans Ltd, The Therapy Store,
Country Seats UK, Motorhomes & Caravans Ltd, Torksey Caravans,
Cotswold Hot Tubs, Motorplus Motorhomes, Tow Bars 2 Tow Cars,
Craft People 2000 (Craft Fair), Mumbos, Vantage Motorhomes Ltd,
Crusty Pie Company,	My Pad Dagren Studios, Wildax Motorhomes,
D & J Catering, National Trust, Wind Art Ltd,
Dave Newell Leisure Vehicle Services, Newark Independent Caravan Services, World Of Motorhomes,
Detroit Solar ,	Oaktree Farm, Yorkshire Dales Ice Cream,

Please note that this is a provisional exhibitor lists and may be subject to change. Event Developments Ltd reserve the right to alter or cancel any published attraction for reasons beyond their control. An updated exhibitor list will be published prior to the event.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Only *11 more days left for the cheaper rate of £35* folks so please get booking with Event on 01775 723723 and tell them you want to camp with Motorhomefacts.

Please add yourself to our rally list HERE

Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Its your *last chance today* to get your fiver discount folks after today it will be £40 pre booked or £50 on the gate

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Its now £40 for the show folks camping from Thursday to Monday morning

Lets have a few more joining us please, else we won't win the cup this year



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Anymore coming??????? we usually have 40 plus at this show where are you all? You still have a couple of weeks left in which to book so come and join us at Newark



Jacquie


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Bump great show, good company, the more the merrier.


sue


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Aw come on folks lets be having a few more of you coming to Newark PLEASE we ain't going to win the best attendance cup this year at this rate  



Jacquie


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

added to list today , booking Monday.


see you all soon 

John


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jacquie,

Booked today and confirmed on list. 

See you there,

Colin and Sara


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Brilliant John & Colin  and I see waspes Peter is joining us as well  now we are up to 17 still a bit to go to get to 40 though, so if anymore of you fancy joining us you will be more than welcome




Jacquie


----------



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

*newark show*

Hi Lady J

We want to go but we are hoping to pick up our new van from Doncaster that week. This will be our first port of call. Because of the uncertainty about when we will get there we are just going to have to pay on the gate but can we put our names down for MHF paddock.

Cheers seeyou there we could christen the new van that weekend

Ned


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Re: newark show*



ned said:


> Hi Lady J
> 
> We want to go but we are hoping to pick up our new van from Doncaster that week. This will be our first port of call. Because of the uncertainty about when we will get there we are just going to have to pay on the gate but can we put our names down for MHF paddock.
> 
> ...


Hi Ned

Providing we have room and the guys on the gate will let you then yes you can join us, drinks on you then to christen the van 

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

You now have 8 days left in which to book for Newark so could we be having a few more adding themselves to the rally listy please

Linky to listy HERE

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Just in case you are looking for somewhere to go after Newark folks we are heading up to Mablethorpe to Haven's Golden Sands price for Monday 25th to Friday 29th is just £28 for the 4 nights including electric on grass pitches that's if you put your size as 21ft if you put over that they charge extra and the pitches are all the same size any way there :roll:

Haven Touring & Camping

If you do decide to join us there please let me know when you have booked via a pm with your van reg number and surname.

Jacquie


----------



## mendit (May 29, 2011)

*Confirmed*

Hi Lady J
We are confirmed to attend Newark
Regards Yvonne & Keith


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Confirmed*



mendit said:


> Hi Lady J
> We are confirmed to attend Newark
> Regards Yvonne & Keith


Well done Yvonne & Keith  look forward to seeing you both there.

Only got this week folks to book for Newark as booking closes on Friday 8th at 5.30pm so come on lets be having a few more joining us there PLEASE

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Just to let you know that booking has been extended to Thursday 14th March so still time for lots more of you to book and join us at Newark  




Jacquie


----------



## SGMGB (Sep 17, 2009)

Tickets arrived today. Will be arriving on the Thursday AM.
sgmgb


----------



## amydan (Sep 8, 2009)

booked today by phone.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

amydan said:


> booked today by phone.


Hi amydan

Could you please add yourself to the rally list Newark Show Rally Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Link not working Jacquie,try this one.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Oh we are up to 20 now  anymore coming ??? you only have to this Thursday 14th March in which to book folks



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Only 2 days left to book for Newark folks*

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*PRE BOOKING NOW CLOSED*

You can still pay on the gate and camp in the General Area

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

UK SPRING MOTORHOME & CARAVAN SHOW 2013

The UK Spring Motorhome & Caravan Show takes place at Newark Showground this Friday to Sunday (22nd - 24th March).

Day tickets are priced at £6 each on the gate. KIDS GO FREE (accompanied under 14's).

Here is a list of exhibitors at this event:
158 Performance Elap Engineering Ltd Online-LEDs.com (PDS Design Solutions)
A S Air Suspension UK Ltd Electronics Worldwide Ltd Opus Camper.com (Purple Line Ltd)
A S Bikes (A S Toys) Eurocruiser Outdoor World (North West) Ltd
Abbey Clothing Ltd EVA Group OzPig Uk / Smartent
Adams Rugs & Runners Franks Caravans Paella World
Airdream Caravan Fuller Motorhomes Ltd Pans & Co
American Caravans Direct.com Future Trading Parrotsol
Aten Lighting Gilchrist Discount Pet Products Pasta Sauce Company
Autogas 2000 Ltd Grantham Caravans People First Mobility
Autosmart Newark Hill View Awnings Phillip Weddell Diablo
Avante (UK) Ltd Hillside Leisure Ltd Pieroth Wines Ltd
BD Leisure Ltd Home & Leisure Pilgrim Trading
Berkley Owls Home-serve Caravan & Motorhome Servicing Powered Bicycles
Bilbos Trading Co Homemaker Powrwheel Ltd
Blackwood Leisure Vehicles Ltd I H Motor Campers Ltd Queen Olive
Borders Leisure Its A Gift Regal Furnishing Ltd
BTC Euro Ltd J M Goods Reluxe Furnishings 
Calder Leisure J R Tools Rhino Installs
Camper UK Jacksons Satellites / TSC Rose Awnings 
Camping & Caravanning Club Johnsons Toffee S & R Picker
Camping International Ltd K9 Gates Sail & Trail Ltd
Campsite Shop Khyam Ltd Seventy Seven Motors (SMC)
Car Modities Ltd Kimberley Caravans Sew n So's
Caravan & Motorhome Blinds Ltd Kingsmill Leisure Vehicles Shire Conversions
Caravan & Motorhome Solutions Ltd Kool Kartin Smart Outdoors / Wind Blocker
Carbon Legacy Ltd LEDbulbs4U.co.uk Soldiers Off The Street
Care-avan Leisurematic 1000 South Yorkshire Motorhomes & Caravans
CD Slot Mount Liquorice Lovely Liquorice Specialist Automotive Products Ltd
Cooklite Lymn Bank Farm Cheese Spoilt For Choice
Cornish Windbreaks M B Campers Squiffy Cider Co
Costco Wholesale Mendelssohns Steve Watson Automotive Electronics
Cotswold Hot Tubs MGR Retail Ltd Storit
Country Seats UK Middlesex Motorcaravans Ltd Stowmarket Caravans Ltd
Craft People 2000 Motorguard SvTech Ltd
Crusty Pie Company Motorhome Essentials Sweet Treats
D & J Plumbing Motorhome Fun Taylor Made Screen Covers
Dave Newell Leisure Vehicle Services Motorhome Group Therapy Store
Daves Leisure Homes Motorhome Wi-Fi TIM Commercial Vehicle Services
Detroit Solar Motorhomes & Caravans Ltd Timberland Motorhomes
Direct Leisure Repairs Motorplus Motorhomes Torksey Caravans Ltd
Direct Motorhome Services Mr Olives Tow-bars 2 Tow-cars Ltd
Dogs Trust (Charity Link) Mumbos Ltd Unity Automotive Ssangyong
DRM Municipal Services Ltd My Pad Artificial Grass Wildax Motorhomes
DRW Electronics National Trust Wind Art Ltd
Duvalay Neil The Caravan Medic / Puncturesafe Windbreak Leisure
Eco Torque Newark Independent Caravan Services World of Motorhomes Ltd
Eden Tree Caravan Park Oakwell Motorhomes Zead
Edgehill Motorhomes Olpro

EXHIBITOR SPOTLIGHT - 
AUTOGAS 2000 LTD

Autogas 2000 Ltd are suppliers and installers of fixed refillable gas tanks and fixed refillable gas bottles. This allows the motorhome user to have a fixed gas supply that can be refilled simply from any of the automotive car refueling points in the uk used for Autogas.

Once in Europe the refilling network is far greater and with a fixed refillable system end users no longer have to carry spare country specific gas bottles or regulators. Autogas 2000 have a range of gas tank sizes and offer a range of gas bottles that are either steel or lightweight Alloy.

Autogas 2000 offer a fitting service for fixed refillable gas bottles at shows by appointment - please get in touch before hand.

A good selection of spare parts are available for sale including LPG gas station guide maps, refilling adapters, regulators etc. For more details visit www.autogasleisure.co.uk

That's who will be at Newark folks

Jacquie


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

You forgot the most important ones US :lol: 

Sue


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

suedew said:


> You forgot the most important ones US :lol:
> 
> Sue


Ups sorry yes and US Sue :lol: :lol:

If you haven't already got your MHF window placard please copy this one and add your user name to it

We shall be at Newark from late afternoon on Wednesday all being well and will try to post on here what conditions are like but I have heard that some of the ground is unusable since the weekend 

If your not coming can you please let me know mobile number 0753 863 6122. Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

we expected the ground to be a bit soggy, so long as we can be reasonably together it should be ok, don't forget your breadboards, grip mats and tow hooks folks.

sue


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

We are here on site pitches are ok and when you come through the yellow gates into the main site we are located 50yards in frount of the gate.... if you need any help give jac a cal or me on 01865864662 and we will be happy to help


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

From a bit of a grim Newark Showground its blooming cold here so bring your winter woolies.

Our pitch is as Clive said just inside the yellow gate but you have to go the the red gate first and the Event team will bring you up to us.

Do any of you want electric if so we can arrange for you to have 6amps via Clive's big generator the cost is £15 for the weekend
as that will just cover the cost of the diesel to run the generator.
If you want it let me or Clive know when you arrive please.

Have a safe trip here and look forward to seeing you all tomorrow, oh if your not arriving till Friday can you please let me know. Thanks


Jacquie


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Jacquie, and Clive, electric will be a big help, although john might over rule me lol.
Snowing here in hull, hope we can get the van out of storage ok, it doesn't seem to be lying though.

Sue


----------



## mendit (May 29, 2011)

*Arrival*

Hi Jacquie
Will be arriving Friday mid-morning,will see how we go re-electric but good to know there is back up if needed still in the learning mode after 18 months, Scottie (George) helped us out last year
Roll on retirement not wishing our life away but eager for the longer breaks
Yvonne & Keith


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jacqui,

Problems with work ATM, will not be arriving until 4.00pm Friday at the earliest.

If anything changes I will let you know,

Cheers,

Colin & Sara


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

has anyone got an update of whats happening there at the show with the weather.

we are only 23 miles away in Nottingham and its snowing really heavy just now, hoping to travel at dinner if roads are clear enough.

john


----------



## mendit (May 29, 2011)

*Snow*

Hi
We have 2/3inches of snow here in Derbyshire close junction 28 M1 so will not be traveling till after lunch if roads ok
Keith


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Very cold here at Newark,no snow on the ground yet but it's just started snowing horizontally in a brisk south easterly with more forecast later.
Just tucking into a full English and keeping warm.


----------



## Murano (Mar 22, 2006)

Ground quite wet outside although is still reasonably firm. Temperature at the moment is 34 degrees F outside. Rain has now changed to sleet and is at a very low angle in the bitingly strong wind.
Oh the joys of motorhoming.......

According to forecast it will be getting worse.


----------



## mendit (May 29, 2011)

Still snowing although maybe melting side roads are no go at the moment
Thanks wakk44 breakfast on the way, got the log burner lit please keep us informed re weather (not the breakfast)


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

After looking at the forcast we have decided to stay at home.

Good luck to all of you who are already there, keep warm and safe and see you next time.

Colin & Sara


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

camoyboy said:


> After looking at the forcast we have decided to stay at home.
> 
> Good luck to all of you who are already there, keep warm and safe and see you next time.
> 
> Colin & Sara


Yes fine thanks for letting us know, the wind is cutting cold, had sleet here and expecting snow, how the outside traders stand this weather they are heroes! But the indoor area is doing very well.... see you soon i hope


----------



## mendit (May 29, 2011)

Hi Clive
Side roads here still a bit dodgy so will set of tomorrow thanks for the update, do update us later
Regards Y&K


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

mendit said:


> Hi Clive
> Side roads here still a bit dodgy so will set of tomorrow thanks for the update, do update us later
> Regards Y&K


With the snow forcast here tomorrow, i would stay in the worm.... but always nice to see you if the roads let you come :wink:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

mendit said:


> Hi Clive
> Side roads here still a bit dodgy so will set of tomorrow thanks for the update, do update us later
> Regards Y&K


Hi Mendit

Does this mean you will be arriving on Saturday then?

Still very cold and windy here but no snow yet 

Jacquie


----------



## mendit (May 29, 2011)

Hi Jacquie
18.30 snowing queit fast and beginning to settle will check am Saturday probably not travel at all put it down to experience will think again about booking so early in the year but cannot predict the weather?
Cannot even pur LOL disappointed but safe at home by the log burner 
Do let us know what the weather is like Saturday could always do a day trip Sunday 
Are all the stalls there?
We are tentatively looking for a change of Motorhome, a little larger and permenant beds, would have been a good chance to catch the early market but the summer is coming so who knows
All enjoy the show if you are already there
Regards Yvonne & Yvonne


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Yvonne

Most of the traders are here a few missing though I think.

Just had some snow  but its not settled so far.

We must all be mad that are here when we could be at home in the warm :roll: :lol: oh the joys of camping.


Jacquie


----------



## MotorhomeWiFi (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm sorry to say we packed up our pitch at Newark on Friday on avenue W - along with a number of other traders in various locations. 

Sophie was rushed off her feet at the Harrogate show while I couldn't feel mine (or my face!) at Newark. My folks are still at Newark this morning who said there is snow on the ground now - and very cold. I do the shows party because I enjoy them - but 8 hours stood at 0 degrees doesn't do it for me 8O

I couldn't quite believe what a huge show Newark was/is - very well attended and supported by trade (despite the weather) but unfortunately more traders then customers. I hope everyone has a better two days there - we'll try again next year.

I drove back up to Harrogate last night (where our van is) and while it has snowed I've been out in the car to the shops this morning and the roads are clear. Parking for the show is on hard standing and the accessory stalls inside (with a cafe between halls) - so if anyone is closer to Harrogate pop over and say hello . A much smaller show than Newark, but most of it is inside.

Keep warm wherever you visit!


----------



## smurfinguk (Jul 21, 2007)

Despite the appalling weather we managed to thoroughly enjoy our weekend at Newark. Our thanks to lady J and John and Clive. 
What a hard time the traders had though many stuck it out despite the lack of custom. We hope that the weather is kinder to one and all as the year progresses.


----------



## BwB (Dec 5, 2009)

Not the best show I've ever been to but the weather will be a talking point and the poor outdoor traders are made of stouter stuff than I.

Thank you to Jacquie and Clive for doing their thing in appalling conditions. And a big thank you to Clive for bringing his genny - our batteries had just about had it after 24 hours - if it wasn't for your 240v we'd have been coming home almost as soon as we'd settled in.

Great to see old friends though and do a bit of socialising. I can't help liking these shows and I'd have only been sat at home in front of a roaring log fire complaining about the weather outside 

Now we've got that one out the way can we have the good weather at the next one I go to, please? !!! ???


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

we agree with the previous posts even with the bad weather , made bearable thanks to lady J and Clive with his generator, we had a great time, meeting friends and making new ones.
all the best to all who attended

John & Julie


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Many thanks to our 2 marvellous marshalls,LadyJ and Clive in the face of what surely must be the worst weather ever for a MHF rally.

I tested my new sigma alarm system at 5.30am on saturday morning.One of the dogs wanted to go out in the driving horizontal snow at that unearthly hour.

The weather was so bad with the chill factor well below zero that I said to mrs wakk "I am just going outside and may be some time." 

In my haste I forgot the alarm had been set and it went off when I opened the door,sorry everybody,hope I didn't wake you up.


----------



## solaris (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks to Clive, Jaqui and John for looking after us over the weekend, the genny was a godsend and Clive's internet services were welcome. Still managed to spend a small fotune though so at least some of the traders benefitted despite the weather.

Stuart and Linda


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Had a good time at the show, many thanks to Clive,Jacquie John and all for their hard work. The electric was a godsend. Lot less traders, but then I don't blame them, lots of people looking but few seemed to be buying till the last day.

hope Peterborough is better weather.

sue


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Just like to say thank you to you all for coming to Newark and sticking it out with us in what was the coldest weekend for 50 years  :roll: 

Thank god for Clive and his big genny think we would have all perished but for him.

Hope to see you all again soon and can someone please bring the sun next time




Jac & John


----------



## JimM (Jul 5, 2005)

LadyJ said:


> Hi All
> 
> can someone please bring the sun next time
> Jac & John


 8) 
OK Jac We got it booked for Newark at Autumn time. 
:lol:


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Yes thank you all for comeing and you all got home without any issues.... its was so cold on site the weather just up set the weekend.... looking forward to seeing you all during the year....


----------

